# Gravity feed 560 cool time?



## gwie (Apr 10, 2020)

I just got done with my first cook on my new masterbuilt 560 gravity feed and I put the slide plates in to smother the charcoal, its been over 3 hours since I shut it off and the remaining charcoal is still going. how long should it take to smother the coals?


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 10, 2020)

Sounds like there is air getting to the coals somewhere. No air = no fire.


----------



## gwie (Apr 11, 2020)

I have checked the ash door and hopper lid and they seem tight.  It was dark so i didnt get a good look at the sliders.  Is there anyplace else to look for a leak besides the slide plates?  If its the sliders is there a common fix to seal them better?


----------



## chapper (Apr 11, 2020)

The only spots the air can get in are the sliders or ash catch/hopper door.  You may want to check that the sliders are in all the way.  Three hours is way to long for cool down.   I'm not sure exactly how long it's takes to cool down, but usually my coals have been burned out after an hour or so.  Although, I've been mostly smoking and haven't had the grill above 350.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 11, 2020)

I don’t know how well insulated it is but my 270 has about an inch of insulation. If I am cooking at 275 or higher it’s a few hours after shutting off airflow before it’s cool to the touch. The metal and cook chamber hold heat quite awhile due to its insulation.


----------



## gwie (Apr 11, 2020)

The sliders are up against the heat shields so I dont think they can go in any further.  My cook chamber cools down fairly fast. I wanted to make sure the coals were out before I put the grill in the garage, plus I wanted to check how much charcoal I had used being it was my first cook. The coals were still hot and took off again when I opened the hopper lid. I figured 3 hours they should have been out.


----------

